# Own “THE JUDGE” on Blu-ray Combo Pack, DVD and Digital HD on January 27th



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

“A tour de force for two of our great American actors.”

— Phillip David Morton, The Huffington Post



TAKE A STAND FOR TRUTH AND FAMILY WHEN

THE JUDGE

ARRIVES ONTO BLU-RAY COMBO PACK, DVD and DIGITAL HD ON JANUARY 27 FROM

WARNER BROS. HOME ENTERTAINMENT



Blu-ray and Digital HD include in-depth extras featuring the star-studded cast of The Judge



Burbank, CA, December 2, 2014 – Defend your honor when “The Judge” arrives onto Blu-ray Combo Pack, DVD and Digital HD on January 27 from Warner Bros. Home Entertainment. “The Judge” stars two-time Oscar® nominee Robert Downey Jr. (“Chaplin,” “Tropic Thunder”) and Oscar® winner Robert Duvall (“Tender Mercies,” “Crazy Heart”) alongside Oscar® nominee Vera Farmiga (“Up in the Air,” “The Conjuring”) and Oscar® winner Billy Bob Thornton (“Sling Blade,” “Friday Night Lights”). 



In “The Judge,” Downey stars as big city lawyer Hank Palmer, who returns to his childhood home. The film also features a stellar supporting cast, including Vincent D’Onofrio (TV’s “Law & Order: Criminal Intent”), Jeremy Strong (“Zero Dark Thirty,” “Lincoln”), Dax Shepard (TV’s “Parenthood”), Leighton Meester (TV’s “Gossip Girl”), Ken Howard (“J. Edgar,” “Michael Clayton”), Emma Tremblay (“Elysium”), Balthazar Getty (TV’s “Brothers & Sisters”), David Krumholtz (“This Is the End”), Sarah Lancaster (TV’s “Chuck”), Grace Zabriskie (TV’s “Big Love”) and Denis O’Hare (TV’s “True Blood”). 



“The Judge” was directed by David Dobkin, who also produced the film along with Susan Downey and David Gambino, with Herbert W. Gains, Robert Downey Jr., Jeff Kleeman and Bruce Berman serving as executive producers. The film is presented in association with Village Roadshow Pictures and a Big Kid Pictures/Team Downey production. 



“The Judge” will be available on Blu-ray Combo Pack for $35.99 and includes the film in high definition on Blu-ray disc, a DVD, and a digital version of the movie in Digital HD with UltraViolet. Fans can also own “The Judge” via purchase from digital retailers.









SYNOPSIS



In “The Judge,” Downey stars as big city lawyer Hank Palmer, who returns to his childhood home where his estranged father, the town’s judge (Duvall), is suspected of murder. He sets out to discover the truth and along the way reconnects with the family he walked away from years before. 



BLU-RAY AND DVD ELEMENTS



“The Judge” Blu-ray Combo Pack contains the following special features:

· Commentary by David Dobkin

· Inside The Judge

· Getting Deep With Dax Shepard

· Deleted Scenes

· Deleted Scenes With Optional Commentary by David Dobkin



“The Judge” Standard Definition DVD contains the following special features:

· Getting Deep With Dax Shepard






BASICS



PRODUCT SRP

Blu-ray Combo Pack $35.99

DVD Amaray (WS) $28.98



Standard Street Date: January 27, 2015

DVD Languages: English, Latin Spanish, Canadian French

BD Languages: English, Latin Spanish, Canadian French, Brazilian Portuguese

DVD Subtitles: English SDH, Latin Spanish, Parisian French

BD Subtitles: English SDH, Latin Spanish, Parisian French, Brazilian Portuguese

Running Time: 141 minutes

Rating: Rated R for language including some sexual references

DLBY/SURR DLBY/DGTL [CC]


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Been looking forward to this one!


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

B- one said:


> Been looking forward to this one!


You and me both! I've been waiting very impatiently for this to hit home video


----------

